# Back from the dead



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

It's been a while and I thought I'd pop in to say hello. Things got very busy on my end, but I miss you guys!

Hope everyone's doing great 

Alym


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to BCA, Alym  How is life?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, zombie time. Back from the "dead" eh Alym? Long time no see.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey u, well I always see u on Facebook


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Does this mean you may get a fish tank again? OMG!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Does this mean you may get a fish tank again? OMG!


I was about to ask the same thing 
Nice to see you!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear from you again Alym!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see you back here Alym


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just like Magic welcome back


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys -- no, no tanks yet. After the flood, it is a hard sell to the wife!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Alym.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah those were nice floors you had, so I can understand that.

How's the puppy?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Lola is doing great -- we actually just moved into Surrey, so she's got a lot more room to move around! How are the dobermans?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear! Dobies are doing great bud!


----------

